# Sketchy Ambulance Company?



## jam3rz (Aug 15, 2010)

I am currently looking for an EMT job in LA, and came across a job posting on craigslist. The posting did not include the ambulance company's name, but I went ahead and called anyway. After calling, I found out that the company's name is "Supreme Ambulance".

The manager set up an appointment with me for tomorrow, but I am pretty apprehensive about going through with the appointment. Does anyone have any suggestions about this?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Do you have another job that you're comfortable/happy with? A lot of how this question can be answered will be based on individual circumstances. Some will say BLS is BLS is BLS if you're just biding time until you can get into paramedic school. 

If you need a paycheck right now, take the job, but keep your ears open for other opportunities if it turns out you're not fond of the company.


----------



## jam3rz (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

I don't have a job or any promising job prospects right now. However, the reason that I'm apprehensive about this ambulance company is that I can't find ANY information about it at all. They don't have a website, and there are no listings online anywhere about it.

I guess what I am nervous about is if they are really an ambulance company at all, and not some kind of scam!


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey my advice is if you have the address to the place go check it out before your actual interview. Go see if there are ambulances parked around where the address is.


----------



## jam3rz (Aug 15, 2010)

From what I can tell from google maps, the address the manager gave me is at one of those big business buildings with many offices. It doesn't seem like there would be anywhere for a bunch of ambulances to be parked.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well you never know till you go check it out in person google maps may not be updated. Just take a drive over there walk around and check it out.

What do you have to loose by driving over there in person?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 15, 2010)

jam3rz said:


> From what I can tell from google maps, the address the manager gave me is at one of those big business buildings with many offices. It doesn't seem like there would be anywhere for a bunch of ambulances to be parked.



My station is in a business park like that, we have a section of the parking lot blocked off for our rigs, granted we rarely have more than 5 rigs there at any given time. 

If they're offering you a paycheck, I'd say take the job, worst case scenario is it's hours towards medic school. Just make sure your equipment is SAFE and you know the legalities of what YOU can and can't do.  It's never a bad idea to keep your ears open for other opportunities. Here in California, you're going to be doing pretty much the same thing at most private companies that don't have 911 contracts, the biggest differences you'll notice is pay/benefits and quality of equipment.


----------



## jam3rz (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks again for the replies, guys.

I drove over there and checked it out, as suggested. However, the building was closed and locked, and I didn't see any ambulances around.

Anyways, I will go ahead and keep my appointment tomorrow and see how things turn out. Hopefully the ambulance company is legit!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 15, 2010)

jam3rz said:


> From what I can tell from google maps, the address the manager gave me is at one of those big business buildings with many offices. It doesn't seem like there would be anywhere for a bunch of ambulances to be parked.



It really depends on a lot of things. How long has the company been in business (I'm not familiar with all of the ambulance companies in the LA area by a long shot, but I've never heard of that company. I also haven't worked in So Cal in about 3 years...)? How big is the company? Is that the company's office or an office and garage? For example, Schaefer Ambulance's operation in Pomona has what appears to be a business office and dispatch at one location (Towne Ave and Monterey Ave) and the garage at another (Main St and Commerical St). Lynch Ambulance, in Orange County has it's main facility in a large warehouse with most of the ambulances inside. On the other hand, the company I worked for in Massachusetts stored it's 3 ambulances at the time in a very small warehouse. 

Just curious, is this the ad?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/hea/1899343825.html


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 15, 2010)

Make sure you have the right address to the place. I once was going to put in an application to a company and i drove all the way down there before i even called and it was no longer there. I then decided to be smart about it and call the company asking for their new location. So just double check that you have the right address.


Good luck on your interview!
Keep us posted.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 15, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> It really depends on a lot of things. How long has the company been in business (I'm not familiar with all of the ambulance companies in the LA area by a long shot, but I've never heard of that company. I also haven't worked in So Cal in about 3 years...)? How big is the company? Is that the company's office or an office and garage? For example, Schaefer Ambulance's operation in Pomona has what appears to be a business office and dispatch at one location (Towne Ave and Monterey Ave) and the garage at another (Main St and Commerical St). Lynch Ambulance, in Orange County has it's main facility in a large warehouse with most of the ambulances inside. On the other hand, the company I worked for in Massachusetts stored it's 3 ambulances at the time in a very small warehouse.
> 
> Just curious, is this the ad?
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/hea/1899343825.html



What the.... Who offers a $50 as a bonus? I would love that haha. Crazy talk right there.


----------



## gw812 (Aug 16, 2010)

You can check with Louisiana's department of health: http://www.dhh.louisiana.gov/offices/?ID=220


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2010)

gw812 said:


> You can check with Louisiana's department of health: http://www.dhh.louisiana.gov/offices/?ID=220



...hundred dollar question then. Which LA are we talking about? :wacko:


----------



## gw812 (Aug 16, 2010)

-facepalm-
Eh, I'm from the south. See LA, automatically think Louisiana. Besides, I've had a LOT of wine this evening... 
Anyway, the advice is the same, just do this website: http://www.emsa.ca.gov/local/admins.asp


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2010)

To be fair, I'm making the same assumption, just that it's about the other LA.


----------



## jam3rz (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry for the confusion, it is LA as in Los Angeles!

And yes, that craigslist posting that you found is indeed the ad that I responded to. The address that I got is also up to date, as the person who answered the phone gave me that address. Anyways, I hope that this is legit, since I have never heard of the company, nor has anyone else that I know. Who knows, maybe it is a new startup ambulance company! 

I will definitely let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 16, 2010)

In New York, the Department of Health lists all authorized services on their website by county.

I would assume California does the same?

Perhaps a new company may not be on the website. Certainly if you call the agency that regulates ambulances in your area, they would verify a service was lawfully formed.

I would look it up myslef, but I have to go to my (non ems) job now.

Good luck with your interview and post back a follow up.

I hope it is a legitimate company and you get the position.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 16, 2010)

*could'nt help myself*

If you do a search of the direct phone #, it appears to be a monile #, that person selling luxury car items, as I said, I gotta run, I did not read through to see if it seems he or she is doing it as a buisness or just getting rid of an unawated item.


----------



## jam3rz (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, so I kept my appointment this morning and talked to the manager. It SEEMS that it is a legit company, and that they just have not started up yet. The manager hopes to get the ambulance service going in September.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 17, 2010)

*Fyi*

http://www.e-physician.info/NPI-1649500489-CA

http://www.healthgrades.com/health-professionals-directory/roland-aghajanyan-95fc69a7

It seems like there are more ambulance companies in California than New York ?


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 17, 2010)

*suggestion*

Call or visit (better) whatever organization regulates ambulance services in LA.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 17, 2010)

jam3rz said:


> Ok, so I kept my appointment this morning and talked to the manager. It SEEMS that it is a legit company, and that they just have not started up yet. The manager hopes to get the ambulance service going in September.



If everything is OK, then that could be a good opportunity to get in with an new company.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Genius (Jun 14, 2012)

I work at Supreme ambulance. Can u please remove this blog if represents the business I work for opposite from what they are.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

There are no derogatory comments about Supreme Ambulance on this thread. Although I heard that Medlife Ambulance bought them/is buying them out.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2012)

Genius said:


> I work at Supreme ambulance. Can u please remove this blog if represents the business I work for opposite from what they are.



Nope. 
http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php?faq=account#faq_remove_my_post



> Can you please remove my post?
> It is imperative that you choose your words carefully before posting, as what you post is made available to the entire world. What you post in EMTLife will show up in search engine results, online archives, and even other websites for years to come. We suggest that you be careful what you post. Don't post anything specific (city, town, address, patients' names, etc.) or anything else that can get you in trouble legally.
> 
> Having said that, we do not remove posts based on user input or feedback. As long as your post doesn't violate a forum rule or law, it will remain public.
> ...



You're free to dispute anything you feel is inaccurate, but from what I see in this thread the OP was asking a question...not disparaging your company.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2012)

Genius said:


> I work at Supreme ambulance. Can u please remove this blog if represents the business I work for opposite from what they are.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is Los Angeles IFT speak....it's a different dialect. You get used to it after a while.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> This is Los Angeles IFT speak....it's a different dialect. You get used to it after a while.



Oh I'm quite familiar with LA IFT speak, however the only thing I can think of when I see the word "Supreme Ambulance" is Beef Supreme from Idocracy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's not attack the messenger, so to speak.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let's not attack the messenger, so to speak.



Got it.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh I'm quite familiar with LA IFT speak, however the only thing I can think of when I see the word "Supreme Ambulance" is Beef Supreme from Idocracy.



Welcome to Costco, I love you.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Welcome to Costco, I love you.



Brawndo, it's like a banana bag that you can drink because it's got...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2012)

Get back on topic, please.


----------



## STEVE777 (Jun 15, 2012)

Helloo


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2012)

STEVE777 said:


> Helloo



Hello.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2012)

STEVE777 said:


> Helloo



Howdy


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome to EMTLIFE STEVE777. We were discussing an ambulance company named "Supreme Ambulance". Do you have any information about the company you would like to add to this conversation?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hello and welcome to EMTLIFE STEVE777. We were discussing an ambulance company named "Supreme Ambulance". Do you have any information about the company you would like to add to this conversation?



Using my awesome power of guessing (seeing his post before he edited it) he is a Supervisor for Supreme Ambulance that isn't happy that a google search of his companies name pulls up this thread as one of the first links.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2012)

EMTLife.com would like to welcome the several employees of Supreme Ambulance that have recently joined our forum. Feel free to post in this thread about your company, and what makes it great or not great in your opinion.

But before you do, please remember that the original poster in this thread was asking a question - he was NOT commenting upon the company. He wanted clarification on what he considered to be questionable business practices, and his questions were answered to his satisfaction. NOBODY in this thread has said anything defamatory about Supreme Ambulance, and nothing (to this point) has violated any of our forum rules.

We will not remove this thread (or even edit it), simply because you repeatedly request or demand that we do. We are not here to help you control your search engine results, we are here to provide people with information. Censoring that information simply because you do not like a phrase is not what we are about. If you think there has been inaccurate information posted about your company, then counter it with correct information.

Also, a quick side note to all of you contacting us on behalf of this company using free email addresses. Since you are not using your company email domain, we have no way of verifying that you are even employed by the company, much less authorized to speak on it's behalf.  Keep in mind, however, even if you were to send us emails through you company's domain, we still will not remove the thread.

On a final note, the more you reply to this thread, the more it remains in the list of active topics. The more it remains in the list of active topics, the more search engines it will show up in, and the higher the results will be.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 15, 2012)

Wish that I could see what he wrote, prior to the edit. 

But i'd say go to the interview, keep an open mind and ask them questions. If they seem at all sketchy, just chalk this up as a learning experience.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> ...
> But i'd say go to the interview, keep an open mind and ask them questions. If they seem at all sketchy, just chalk this up as a learning experience.



Two things.  First, this thread was created in 2010 and was brought back up to the top by the folks who state that they work there.

Second, the OP did post this....



jam3rz said:


> Ok, so I kept my appointment this morning and talked to the manager. It SEEMS that it is a legit company, and that they just have not started up yet. The manager hopes to get the ambulance service going in September.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> On a final note, the more you reply to this thread, the more it remains in the list of active topics. The more it remains in the list of active topics, the more search engines it will show up in, and the higher the results will be.


It's already number 3 on Google, and the only thing higher are two links to the company's website.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's already number 3 on Google, and the only thing higher are two links to the company's website.



Number 2 now


----------

